# outlook express error 10061



## arnold666 (Sep 6, 2006)

hello,
I hope that someone here is able to guide me through this problem.
when I try to send or receive e-mails using outlook express I get these error messages:
The connection to the server has failed. Account: 'mail.stirling.co.uk', Server: '127.0.0.1', Protocol: POP3, Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 10061, Error Number: 0x800CCC0E
Or 'port 25' depending on whether I'm sending or receiving.
I have looked up the 'tiscalli' connection test- this tells me that the problem is with outlook express, I have also looked up microsofts help on this error- it says that the problem could lie with port 25 or 110- tells me to try and reassign to different ports on the nt server- i have no idea what this means or how to do this ( and suspect that I need access to a server to do this/)- 
I'm running windows xp and macafee antivirus/ firewall- and have recently upgraded to ie7- the problem has been here since before the upgrade .
The rest of the computer appears to be working without any problem.
Hopefully somebody here is able to guide me through the problem.

thanks


----------



## arnold666 (Sep 6, 2006)

hello again,

just to let you know that i have been playing around with the settings, don't quite know what I did, but all is working fine now

thanks


----------



## WyldStallyyn (Nov 30, 2006)

There are some other things that could cause that, too, so if it happens again, let us know


----------



## arnold666 (Sep 6, 2006)

hello WyldStallyyn,

you obviously knew that things with computers are never as straightforward as we could hope.
Outlook express works fine, untill I reboot the computer. I then get the error message on incomming mail.
If I go to 'tools > accounts > properties > servers' I notice that the ' incoming mail (pop3) ' box has been changed to 127.0.0.1- I can manually reset it to the correct setting and all works fine until I reboot the comuputer.
Having done a google on it it appears that this is a loopback to my own computer.

have I been infected by a virus/spyware?

thanks


----------



## WyldStallyyn (Nov 30, 2006)

That's a very real possibility. Is the Outgoing Mail Server Port Number set to 25 now? If not, set it to 25 and see if it sticks. If it doesn't, let me know. Either way, I think we'll want to run HiJackThis on your computer so that we can see what's going on. Do you know how to do that?


----------



## WyldStallyyn (Nov 30, 2006)

Click http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item5 to download HJTsetup.exe
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the Do a system scan and save a log file button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
DO NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.

Once that's done, one of our security experts will look at the log and advise you what to do next.


----------



## arnold666 (Sep 6, 2006)

hello again WyldStallyyn,

thanks for taking an interest in my problem, apologies for long delay before replying- been away over the weekend..

The ports 25 is working fine.
All is working fine other than the incomming mail box reverts back to 127.0.0.1- I everytime I reboot.

I have enclosed my highjack this log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 13:48:29, on 17/12/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\OasClnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
c:\program files\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Thomson\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SWEEPER.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\HPPAVI~1\Pavilion\XPHWWBP4\plugin\bin\pchbutton.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee QuickClean\Plguni.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FAMTBGE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://gb10.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-gb10.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://srch-gb10.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.tiscali.co.uk/broadband
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-gb10.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://gb10.hpwis.com/
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: McBrwHelper Class - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee PopupKiller - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee AntiPhishing Filter - {41D68ED8-4CFF-4115-88A6-6EBB8AF19000} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: EpsonToolBandKicker Class - {E99421FB-68DD-40F0-B4AC-B7027CAE2F1A} - C:\Program Files\EPSON\EPSON Web-To-Page\EPSON Web-To-Page.dll
O3 - Toolbar: HP View - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpdtlk02.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: EPSON Web-To-Page - {EE5D279F-081B-4404-994D-C6B60AAEBA6D} - C:\Program Files\EPSON\EPSON Web-To-Page\EPSON Web-To-Page.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD05] c:\Program Files\HP\{45B6180B-DCAB-4093-8EE8-6164457517F0}\hphupd05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon05] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpeedTouch USB Diagnostics] "C:\Program Files\Thomson\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe" /icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SsAAD.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPSExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKDetct.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsgCenterExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\RealOneMessageCenter.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus D78 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATIBGE.EXE /FU "C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\E_S84.tmp" /EF "HKLM"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Internet Sweeper] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SWEEPER.EXE /Q
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Acme.PCHButton] C:\PROGRA~1\HPPAVI~1\Pavilion\XPHWWBP4\plugin\bin\pchbutton.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [McAfee QuickClean Imonitor] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee QuickClean\Plguni.exe /START
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {39FD89BF-D3F1-45b6-BB56-3582CCF489E1} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: McAfee AntiPhishing Filter - {39FD89BF-D3F1-45b6-BB56-3582CCF489E1} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://scan.safety.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase969.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1156068446781
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {EC5A4E7B-02EB-451D-B310-D5F2E0A4D8C3} (webhelper Class) - http://register.btopenworld.com/templates/btwebcontrol012.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - AHEAD Software - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Server (MskService) - McAfee Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe

There seems a lot there at start up- is it necesary to have all these programs running .
Things like Sony sonic stage, I hardly ever use this- I have an icon on my desktop should I wish to run the program- 
Also I now run Macafee anti virus - so symantec stuff is redundant ( thought I'd uninstalled it- but I notice that there are still listings there.
Should I disable these from start up?

thanks again for your help, very much appreciated


----------



## WyldStallyyn (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm not supposed to help people with their hijack logs; they only let certain people do that, so I'm going to ask them to take a look at it and see what they say, but I don't see anything here that raises a flag. I wonder - have you checked the registry to see if that setting is in there?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm moving you to security forums for someone to look at your log. You do have way too many things loading in startup, but, that isn't the issue at hand. You are also running an older version of Sun Java, but I'm sure the security people will have you update that after they've viewed your log.


----------



## arnold666 (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks for all your help guys.

how do I find the post in the security forums, will I still receive an e-mail notification if someone there is able to help me?

I'm not sure how to check the registry, should I leave that for the time being and see if someyhing shows up through the securety forum first?

I'ts a real comfort to know that there are people like you out there willing to help .

regards


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

As Candy stated your java is out of date...
*Your Java is out of date.* Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system.
*Please follow these steps to remove older version Java components and update.*

*Updating Java:* 

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6*. 
Scroll down to where it says "_The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications_". 
Click the "*Download*" button to the right. 
Check the box that says: "*Accept*_ License Agreement_". 
The page will refresh. 
Click on the link to download _Windows Offline Installation_ with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop. 
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser. 
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel* double-click on *Add/Remove* programs and remove all older versions of Java. 
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment (JRE or J2SE) in the name. 
Click the *Remove* or *Change/Remove* button. 
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java versions. 
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed. 
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.

I'm not sure what is changing your e-mail settings. Let's start with this one:

Click Start - Run, type in MSCONFIG, then click OK - "Startup" tab. Remove the checkmark from:

*MsgCenterExe* RealOneMessageCenter.exe

Click Apply - OK afterwards, then reboot. When the SCU window appears during reboot, ignore the message. Place a checkmark in the window, then click OK.


----------



## arnold666 (Sep 6, 2006)

hello cybertech,

thanks for the advice-

I've updated the java as you sugested.

I just want to make sure that I'm removing the correct item in the start up tab. This is all foreign teritory to me, so please be patient.

I can't find msgcentreexe, I do have the following listed under the startup header:
RealOneMessageCenter.exe
C:\Program files\Commonfiles\Real\Update_OB\RealOneMessageCentre.exe osboot HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Currentversion\run
(all on one line)- is this the one you want me to remove the checkmark from?

thanks again for your help


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, that is the one she wants removed.

Also, you don't need many programs starting up each time Windows loads, some of those can be unchecked as well. You can start the programs when you need them. That will give you a faster startup, and depending on the amount of ram, make the programs you do have running more efficient.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

If that does not fix it the next one I would remove, with msconfig, is:
*Internet Sweeper *SWEEPER.EXE


----------



## arnold666 (Sep 6, 2006)

hello again,

thanks for your advice.

I have disabled both sweeper and realone message centre.

The incoming pop3 still reverts to 127.0.0.1.

I notice that when I change the setting back to the one that I want ('tools > accounts > properties > servers') I can change the incomming mail setting, but the ' apply' function is not available to me- it is greyed out- so I click OK- don't know if this has any bearing on the problem.

I have left the realonemessagecentre (and now also sweeper) disabled- this is correct?

thanks again.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

The button being greyed out could be the reason.

Have you tried removing the account and setting it up again?

Did you follow the guide to setting up the account?
http://www.stirling.co.uk/emailsettings/index.htm


----------



## WyldStallyyn (Nov 30, 2006)

Did you check the registry?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

WyldStallyyn said:


> Did you check the registry?


Might be helpful if you suggest what and where in the registry to check for.


----------



## WyldStallyyn (Nov 30, 2006)

It was a reference to something we had discussed earlier in the thread. I don't know that that setting is in the registry, or which key it would be on if it is. I just thought we should check that to make sure it's not in there.

Look under
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Outlook Express or
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Outlook Express


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

The only registry setting I have for OE are in
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Account Manager\Accounts\

and

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-823518204-1979792683-839522115-1002\Software\Microsoft\Internet Account Manager\Accounts

Neither of those hold ip addresses.


----------



## arnold666 (Sep 6, 2006)

hello again-
As you can see, I don't go onto the internet as frequently as you do- so I'm responding to cybertechs suggestion under reference:
21-Dec-2006 10:42 AM 10:42 AM

the upgrade- that was done earlier this year- before I encountered this problem.

I tried setting up a new account but the greyed out 'apply' box is still there- although at one stage- when I was re-entering the correct mail address for the incomming mail- I was able to click on the apply button- but a reboot and the address reverts back again.


Should I be looking for something in the registry now?

thanks


----------



## arnold666 (Sep 6, 2006)

hello again-

just to keep you updated on the outlook express problem-
when trying to send e-mails, I now get this error message:

Your server has unexpectedly terminated the connection. Possible causes for this include server problems, network problems, or a long period of inactivity. Account: 'mail.stirling.co.uk', Server: 'smtp.stirling.co.uk', Protocol: SMTP, Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 10053, Error Number: 0x800CCC0F

this is a different error from the one I had originally. I re-booted the computer- but that hasn't made any difference.

although the 'apply' button is now again available.

regards


----------



## arnold666 (Sep 6, 2006)

yet another update- sorry.

I am now able to send/receive e-mails, so I don't know if the error that I mentioned in the last post was a temporary problem with the server- but I don't get that error message and I sent myself an e-mail and it was sent and received without a hitch.
The original problem (incomming mail server changes when I reboot) still persist. The apply button is now available- and the change only happens if I re-boot- I can close down and re-open Outlook express and carry on using it.

sorry to be such a nuisance.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I don't see this as a Security problem so I've moved your post to web & e-mail. Hope someone has suggestions for you.


----------



## tildis (Dec 23, 2006)

Hello arnold666

I notice You have McAfee installed (as I have) and I have had a similar problem with my Outlook Express as You describe the "original problem (incoming mail server changes when I reboot)". In my case I found out that it was McAfee Spamkiller that caused the problem. Information on mcafee.com gave me a clue so I changed incoming server etc once again and did a reboot in safe mode. Once in safe mode I checked if the incoming mail server settings had been changed. But they had not! So I took the liberty of removing Spamkiller (just inactivate did not help) and now the problem is gone. I don't know if this will solve the problem for You but maybe it is worth a try.

Regards


----------



## arnold666 (Sep 6, 2006)

hello Tildis,

Apologies for the long delay before replying- Christmas break.

The mcafee spamkiller is something that I really don't like so I would like to uninstall it in any event-
how do I do this, without removing the anti virus/firewall etc.?
if I go to my computer it doesn't have it listed as a separate program.
and if I go -start> all programs>macafee then right click spamkiller then I can sellect spam killer, but I think that just removes the option to sellect it from the start menu and doesn't actually uninstall it.

Thanks


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

http://tools.mcafeehelp.com/doc.php?siteid=1&docid=69205&support=ts


----------



## tildis (Dec 23, 2006)

cybertech: Thank You for providing the link to McAfee SpamKiller uninstall info. I was a bit slow I'm afraid.

arnold666: I was successfull only when following the instructions in the section "Manual uninstall of SpamKiller". 

Regards


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Is there anything else we can help you with?


----------



## arnold666 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hello again.

Well, 

Removing the spamkiller worked, outlook express now works fine.
Thank you all so much for your help on this matter.

I will now try and reduce the number of programs that kick in at start up. What would be the best forum to get advice on what can safely be removed?


----------

